# vioxx not strong enough



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

i take vioxx for menstrual cramps and fibroids well some days it works and others it doesn't even take the edge off does anyone use something stronger? and are you able to work on this kind of med that you are taking?


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

I used to take Vioxx for abdominal pains but its effects varied. My doctor prescribed Tylenol 3... which I find works better for me in the morning; however it's just a temporary solution until I go see my GYN. Do you take Vioxx regularly? I guess you are suppose to take one daily.As for working, I am self-employed so I manage around my symptoms and medication. Morning is usually much better for me...Good luck!







Nat


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I agree! Vioxx is not the best for me either.


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

I take 3 25mg vioxx a day various times of the month depending on how that month is but its just not working


----------

